# JTextField reagiert nicht auf VK_ENTER



## Mario Röder (13. Mrz 2007)

Hallo zusammen. Ich hab folgendes Problem:


```
public void keyTyped(KeyEvent e) 
    {
        System.out.println(e);
        
        if(e.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_ENTER)
        {
            invoer = jtf.getText();
            System.out.println("YEAH!");
        }
    }
```

System.out.println(e); spuckt mir folgendes aus, wenn ich enter:

java.awt.event.KeyEvent[KEY_TYPED,*keyCode=0*,keyText=Unknown 
*keyCode:* 0x0,keyChar=Eingabe,keyLocation=KEY_LOCATION_UNKNOWN] on   ...

System.out.println("YEAH!") wird natürlich nie erreicht.


----------



## The_S (13. Mrz 2007)

Warum addest du nciht einfach einen ActionListener? Der reagiert auf ein Return!


----------



## thE_29 (13. Mrz 2007)

Also eigentlich müsste das klappen!

Probier mal auf keyPressed abfragen!


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Mrz 2007)

Ja schon, üblich ist aber das ActionEvent abzufangen.


----------



## thE_29 (13. Mrz 2007)

Naja, ein Enter ist halt ein Enter!

Und vorallem bei nem Textfeld  Wer weiß ob nicht ein anderer Kollege die ActionMap verändert hat!

Bei nem Button würde ich es mir einreden lassen! Obwohl da ja die Leertaste und nicht das Enter en ActionListener auslöst..


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Mrz 2007)

Ach, sag bloß, du drückst die Leertaste, wenn du eine Eingabe in ein Textfeld abschließt. :wink:


----------



## thE_29 (13. Mrz 2007)

Nein, aber ich drücke niemals Leertaste auf nem Button..

Ich weiß ja auch nicht mal warum das bei Java so ist.. Ich habe sowieso ne eigene Button Klasse wo ich diverse Dinge habe und auch die veränderte ActionMap mit ENTER


----------



## The_S (13. Mrz 2007)

Jetzt macht uns thE_29 wieder auf seine Ersetze-Swing-Nur-Besser-Lib scharf, aber veröffentlichen tut er se ja doch net vor dem Jahr 2020  .


----------



## thE_29 (13. Mrz 2007)

Naja, die LIB ist zu fest in der Firma eingebunden (seit neustens mit Auto foxtrot - dh keine GUI Freezers), aber ich werde bald (also noch in dieser Jahreshälfte) mein XPackage veröffentlichen 

Ist sogar ein GradientPainter drinnen, welcher ein Bild zeichnen lässt 

Bin noch am Bugfixen und doc erstellen..


----------

